# Forward port 21



## Joe4pal (Dec 13, 2004)

I am setting up an FTp server under windows 2000 server and i dont know hoe to forward port 21 can come one help me?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

What kind of router do you have? You need to provide some sort of details regarding your situation :sayyes:


----------



## Joe4pal (Dec 13, 2004)

Umm im not sure if its a router or a hub the cable modem plugs into it and i get 4 ethernet ports that i can hook my computers upto, ok iits a D-link DI-704


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

HAHAHA:deveous: awesome...I have the same one, and that's an awesome model. Just FYI its a router, and has since been discontinued :4-dontkno

I was about to type all this out, and then found there is a nifty site with all the info already

http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/DI-704/default.htm


----------



## Joe4pal (Dec 13, 2004)

Suer name Password and domain thats what pops up when i type in my Ip i dont know them any mor help?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

You don't type your ip, in the address bar of internet explorer type *192.168.0.1*. It should load up a page with a space for a password, if it does not, go back to the address bar and type *192.168.1.1*. 

Open a command prompt and type "winipcfg /all". This will tell you what your IP address is. It should be something like "192.168.1.15" (it probably won't be exactly that, but it should be similar). 

Did you visit that site that I linked you to in my last post? It has in depth instructions on doing this all.


----------



## Joe4pal (Dec 13, 2004)

Yeah i just set it up to be a static IP because it said to do that first.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

If you wait about 30 minutes I will be home and I will get on mine and give you step by step instructions on what to do, or you can try to figure it out through that site. Don't worry about changing settings, because you can always reset the router to manufacturers specifications.


----------



## Joe4pal (Dec 13, 2004)

Ok no problem


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Did you get the static ip set? If not don't worry about it. 

Open the web browser again and go to http://192.168.0.1 and type *admin* in the password box. On the bottom right of the screen you will see Advanced click that. 

On the page that loads in the row 1: under the "Service Port" type 21 (the port you want to forward)

Under "Server IP" you want *your* ip. To find your ip open the command prompt (start menu > run > cmd) and type *ipconfig /all*. 

Go back to the web browser configuration screen and check the "Enable" box then reboot the router.


----------

